# BIOS freezes after shutdown command, TTY



## kapz (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi all,

I installed FreeBSD 8.1-Release on my new PC:
Intel DH55HC motherboard with Intel i7 860 2.8 Ghz processor and 1333 Mhz 8GB Kingston RAM with 2x250 GB seagate SATA HDD.

I dualboot my system with FreeBSD and linux. It's installed on my 2nd HDD drive and currently lilo loads the FreeBSD bootloader.

Now after installation everything went fine from reboot perspective, I mean after installing FreeBSD i rebooted system multiple times w/o any problems by issuing command: reboot and it reboots fine w/o any problems however the problem occurs if I issue commands: `shutdown -h` or `shutdown -r`

`shutdown -h now` (as root from tty2) gives me following message:


```
The operating system has halted.
Please press any ket to reboot.
```

(after pressing 'a' key)


```
usbus1: port reset timeout
uhub_reattach_port: port 2 reset failed, error=USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
uhub_reattach_port: device problem USB_ERROR_TIMEOUT), disabling port 2
```
(and the same message repeats till pc freezes)
After rebooting the system by pressing reset button I can see lilo options(and hence all fine)

`shutdown -r now` (as root from tty2) does not give any problem.

What is the problem? FreeBSD don't like my hardware or is it something in configuration that I missed? 
Any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## kpedersen (Aug 3, 2010)

use:

*shutdown -p now*

-h only halts the PC, -p powers it off.


----------



## kapz (Aug 3, 2010)

tried shutdown -p now, the machine shuts down fine but after powering it on the pc just freezes to the intel startup logo, I have to press reset button to get it working again.


----------



## kapz (Aug 3, 2010)

ok a bit more info...

The BIOS wont freeze but stucks on intel screen with POST message "EB" for a really long time, hence the feel of PC freeze.

As per the intel documentation the POST code EB is for: Calling Legacy Option ROMs. This(long delay) thing wont ever happen ever when rebooted/powered off with Windows and Lin but happens only after rebooting/shutdown with freebsd...


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2010)

Turn the option off in the BIOS. The option ROMS are usually for RAID controller cards. If you don't have any you can safely turn it off.


----------



## kapz (Aug 3, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Turn the option off in the BIOS. The option ROMS are usually for RAID controller cards. If you don't have any you can safely turn it off.



hmm... My BIOS does'nt have any option related to ROM configuration or RAID configuration as such, directly or indirectly... but out of 12 USB ports I have now disabled 6(unused and ever since shutdown -p/-h works flawlessly, even after reboot.
So marking thread as solved. Thaks for your input SirDice & kpedersen


----------

